# Banners and Ads for Slot Track and Pits v.2



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I found a great thread on SCI for Banner Ads:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=29566

Bob B.


----------

